# Briefkopf für eine Bewerbung erstellen



## annemarie1972 (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier und überhaupt nicht kreativ. Aus diesem Grund bin ich auf der Suche, wie ich einen Briefkopf für meine Bewerbungen als Bürokauffrau gestalten kann.

Ich dachte, dass ich vielleicht ein paar Anregungen im Internet finde, aber irgendwie wollen die für alles richtig viel Geld sehen. 

Kann mir vielleicht einer von Euch weiterhelfen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Mai 2008)

Briefköpfe sind eigentlich immer recht gleich ... und dafür gibt es exakte Regeln.

Dabei regelt DIN 5008 den Inhalt und DIN 676 die Aufteilung (Wikipedia hilft bei sowas  )

Ich denke dieser Link aus dem Wiki-Artikel hilft dir am ehesten:
Briefkopf auf Schulmodell.de (oder so x)


----------

